# More cute kid photos



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Sweet Pea and her two doe kids, only a few mins old here. Clean one is #1, bloody one is #2





































Emmett










Effie










Spot and Emmett


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup very cute -- those angoras are much cuter when fully dry though - can wait to see updated pictures of them as they grow


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

OMG Effie is adorable!!!!! lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I just love....love.....love them....  :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Emmett!? Lol!

They are all so cute!


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Mighty cute kids. I don't think anythings cuter then a baby goat. Shelly


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

yeah, you are right stacey. newborn angoras are a tad ugly lol

you should see them now, dry, fluffy, curly and GORGEOUS!

Tara, I named the boy Emmett cos he was the strongest out of the three, so strong he didnt need to be bottle fed or brought inside like the two girls, he said nup, I'm staying out her and drinking off my mummy. And its an E year so I had to think of E names. The bigger doe kid I named Effie because it means 'well, I speak' and it was her cries that alerted me to the fact that someone had kidded, I was actually getting ready to drive away, when I heard her crying. And if I hadnt heard her, both girls would have been dead. So I think the name fits. 

The tiny girl has of course been named Thumbelina (I know it doesnt start with E - bad me lol)


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

The first thing I thought when I saw Emmett was _Twilight_! Effie is a cute! As well as her name! And Thumbelina is adorable!! 

Anyway...they are adorable!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh my!!...those angoras are so very cute...and fuzzy!  And those little boers!! How adorable!! That just made my day!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

I just love your posts Keren. Miss talking to you though. HEHE


----------



## powderhooves (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank you for bringing a smile to my day with your pictures. So very sweet!!!!


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh they are so cute!


----------

